# #3 Build. Semi-hollow Alder, Single coils, maple neck.



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

While I was building #2, I thought I'd build another, since I had the wood. 
This one is also alder, maple neck and will have three single coils, hard tail bridge, semi hollow and be more contoured. So far the body only weighs 3lbs.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628072431600/

I'm sure I'm biting off more than I can chew, but I wouldn't be happy just building a copy of something. I know I've made mistakes, so if you see anything worth commenting on to help me out, I'd appreciate it. I'm not sharing these pictures to brag, trust me!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Say now, that's a great looking body.

That'swhatshesaid.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

that is going to besome weird teisco lookin' monster huh? seriously cool vibe.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

keto said:


> Say now, that's a great looking body.
> 
> That'swhatshesaid.



Hahah! Thanks! It's a little smaller than most. 



The Lullaby said:


> that is going to besome weird teisco lookin' monster huh? seriously cool vibe.


I like weird! Glad you like it. I'm close to getting the neck fitted - watch this space.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Neck pocket routed:






























Headstock:











That's it for now. I just got the truss rod installed and filler glued in. I'll take more pics when the back is sanded.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Flickr never seems to want to work right on here


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Doh. Can you see the pics via the links tho? I can always try Photobucket.

/edit/ there you go - I fixed it. I was using the wrong links. Keeperofthegood sorted me out!

Here's my super fancy truss rod routing jig. Patent pending...

















Here are some earlier shots.


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

*Clay dots*

I just finished putting in clay dots. I made them with FIMO clay, pressed into an aluminium mold and baked for 20 minutes. Thanks, Bill Scheltema for the video!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's a video of the completed thing. I guess I didn't keep this thread updated, sorry about that. I have more pics on my blog - burmanguitars.ca. 

[video=youtube;XPpVmXYBn4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPpVmXYBn4Q&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

She's a beauty... it is a she is it not ?


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Shoretyus!
Most definitely! Not as many curves as some, so perhaps a tomboy. But she sings!


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice Nick, congrats!

She sounds great, looks really cool.

What is the scale lenght? How much time took the whole process? Did you draw a full-size plan before building?

I am into my third build right now, another 24 incher. Should get done much faster this time. Now that I got the prototype made, I just copy and enhance the model. 

Are you planning another build? I think I know the answer as guitar building is the most addictive thing in the world!

Keep on rockin'

Gilles


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Rudder! It's scale length is 25 1/2". I don't know how much time I spent on it as I had a few problems with the finish that ate up too many hours. I was working on it about 10 hours a week for a couple of months, including building the pickups. I drew out full size plans in Adobe Illustrator first. 
I have to try a 24" one too. 
Another build? Oh yes!! You're right, very addicting! I'm also working on a semi-acoustic style alder/walnut model - I'm at the staining stage now.









I also started a tele-ish model. Ash, maple neck, birdseye maple fingerboard, hollow.


----------



## Rudder Bug (Nov 21, 2011)

That's a nice design Nick, congrats! What kind of wood did you use for the finger board? It looks really sharp.

Gilles


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Very cool guitar, Nick! Nice demo, too.

Just curious--are you from the UK?


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

It's a one piece neck made from curly maple. Thanks - I like it too. That piece was only about $30 too. 

Hey Paul, thanks. I'm having fun playing it. It doesn't sound like any other guitar I have. And yea, the UK I'm afraid hahah!


----------



## Nick Burman (Aug 17, 2011)

Hang on Rudder,do you mean the walnut topped guitar? Thats Cocobolo. I managed to position the markings with fret positions so I won't need dot markers. When I saw that piece I wasn't sure what to use for the neck, and spent all weekend hoping it was still there on Monday. Phew! I future I'll just grab a piece when I see it. I've been back to Black Forest Wood a few times since and haven't seen anything like it so I really lucked out. It's very hard but gives a beautifully clean edge.


----------

